# Combs & Grooming Supplies



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been reading and reading on the forums about different grooming supplies. I have some from when I first got Angel, but I am ready for bigger and better things

I have decided on the #20 CC brush for sure and Coat Handler (not sure if I need the spray detangler or conditioner). I am trying to decide between a rotating comb or a Butter comb. Knowing full well it will be used every day, I want to get something I am happy with.

I didn't realize there were so many sizes of the butter comb and even different sizes of the rotating comb. Does anyone have a recommendation on the size of the comb needed for a Hav?

We have been getting a lot of snow here lately and that seems to require more brushing and combing after the wet/dry cycle of snow play.

Thank you for your time and input!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A lot of people really like the rotating combs, but when your pup starts blowing coat, it does not always reach down to the skin without pulling on the dogs coat. (I mean physically using your other hand to pull the coat so you can reach the skin.) If those are your two options, your Butter Comb will work better for the blowing coat phase.

I've never used the Coat Handler detangler. Since the conditioner is a leave-in product, I always keep some mixed into a spray bottle for that purpose.

In regard to size, a 4.5" will work, but when the Hav is an adult it is nice to have the whole scope of a 7" comb, so I just use that. I prefer a comb that has medium & fine teeth to it. Fine is helpful around the face and areas where you find small bits of hair that need help coming out, while the medium teeth are great for all-over general grooming use.


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you so much! That is very helpful. I hope to place my order later today


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

I would assume I would want the 7.5 inch butter comb with the longer teeth because that might work better on the double coats??? They have a 7.5 fine/course and a 7.5 inch fine/course LONGTOOTH. 

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I just want to get the right thing, especially if I am spending that much money on it:frusty:

Those combs are not my only options, it was just what I had decided on after reading all of the grooming posts. A greyhound comb could also be considered but I liked the thought of the comb going through the coat "like butter". The one I have now is nowhere close to doing that!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How much of a rush are you to get the comb? I just ordered my Butter Comb and it should arrive this week. I think I got the longtooth, but now I'm not positive. I will gladly review it after it arrives to compare to my other combs, if you'd like.


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

I could wait a few days and get your review on the combs before ordering. That would be great. 

I have all kinds of combs & brushes but none of them were very expensive and none are going through the mats very easily. I still haven't found one I like using on her face either. So afraid I am going to poke her eyes!

Just looking to "upgrade" the grooming equipment to hopefully make it an easier more pleasant process.

Please keep me posted on your new comb. That sounds like the one I was going to order. 7.5 longtooth.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I have to say that my new 4-inch Greyhound comb with the wide teeth is absolutely amazing for getting out mats. They comb out like you're working with butter. MeMe's on the small side so it's actually easier to use than my very expensive 7-inch Chris Christensen with the wood handle.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the 4" CC (both the fine and the wide) and a 7" Greyhound with fine and medium. I do think the 4" works out great for the face. I would recommend that one over the 7" Greyhound as it is easier to manage around such a small area. For the body the 7" works fine, though I usually still use the 4" just because I'm more used to it. 

Oh and it might actually be 4.5" or 7.5" I just don't remember.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a question, does anyone have the brass or the gold series CC pin brush? I am thinking of stepping up but is it worth the $50 compared to the regular series? I was told they cause less static and the handle is nicer!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i love the 4.5 med. (012) CC comb but just today after bathing, wished i also had a finer and a larger toothed comb. the smaller 4.5 comb works fine for me also i don't see any need for the wooden handle, i would rather spend the $ on combs or brushes. i have the CH detangler but the leave in conditioner works so well i use exclusively.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I have a question, does anyone have the brass or the gold series CC pin brush? I am thinking of stepping up but is it worth the $50 compared to the regular series? I was told *they cause less static* and the handle is nicer!


Boy, does Tori need something to control static. Yesterday, she and my granddogger, Rascal, played as usual. However, they both looked like Medusa! Their hair was practically sticking straight out from their bodies! It was hysterical ound: I tried to get a hoto: but, they won't slow down. All I could capture was a massive blur 

Sure hope someone can give some feedback to Amanda's question.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I thought the gold fusion was to be the best until everyone with Maltese started complaining how fast the pins bent. So I'd save my money. And Judith, I agree the handle isn't worth it on a comb for Havanese. I had a Keeshond originally, and after a few hours, my hand would cramp so the handle was nice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually really like the comb for me because my hands really do hurt after combing Kubrick (especially now that he's blowing coat). I am on the computer all day for work analyzing my research, so I'm sure that doesn't help the cramping either.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Leia is blowing coat and when I left her with a family member(never again):frusty: for two weeks when I picked her up she was so bad with matts I had to take her to the groomers and they had to shave her legs I was so up set about it I normally brush her out with a pin brush then I have a course comb once I make sure all the matts are out I use a really fine comb she gets her brushing 2 times a day and then at night watching TV I do the comb treatment on her she just sleeps right threw it all now if I can get her to leave the cat allow I wont have aas many matts around her ears


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi! Kimberly- I have been researching which combs to get and Carolina mentioned to me you had gotten the Longtooth Butter comb and I remembered this thread. Have you tested it out yet? Do you like it better than the regular length? Is it worth to have in addition to the regular length?

Thanks so much for your review! :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What kind of comb do you guys recommend to comb out their faces?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just bought the longtooth butter comb last Saturday. I love it. I have three boys all in different lenghts with different coat types and it worked great on all three.

I will be giving them bath's today, so I can let you know how it is for blowdrying.

For the face I found a rotating flea comb at feeders supply. 
http://www.claws-n-paws.com/products/239389/PD143938/detail/product.aspx


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Paige, thanks for letting us know about the longtooth! I've been wondering whether to get it or not. Maybe after the wedding.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige, what brand buttercomb did you get?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I got the Chris Christensen. #005
http://www.chrissystems.com/combs.htm

I used it while blowdrying the boys today and it worked great.

I also find that it doesn't cause static. I had bought a anti static comb, but I didn't notice any improvement.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diana, I forgot to come back and reply. I love my Butter Comb! Ever since it arrived, my other combs sit in the comb holder. The long teeth make it extra nice and they are very durable and strong. I've had a few occasions where I expected to bend a tooth, but they've all held straight so far! (Nursing mothers get the worst mats!)


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your input. I purchase the CC pin brush # 20, I believe, and I got the longer toothed butter comb. 
I absolutely love the brush. I am still getting used to the comb. I probably should have purchased one with smaller teeth because I am not totally comfortable with the longer teeth. I am so afraid I am going to hurt her. 
She is 8 months old and her coat is in transition I believe. It seems like even walking is causing her mat after I get them all out. 
I will be posting on another thread about help with matting. I am so frustrated right now 
Any help with matting issues would be appreciated. I am working on them with my fingers before brushing and combing but as soon as I turn around, she is matted again. I want to do a bath and condition with Coat Handler. I assume I would be best to get all the mats out first or could I try and do a deep condition with the Coat Handler and then work them out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it is a lot easier to de-mat first, then bathe. 
I haven't found any products yet that make it easy to remove mats in the water or after a bath. If I miss a mat, then bathe, I find it to be so much harder to remove them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I think it is a lot easier to de-mat first, then bathe.
> I haven't found any products yet that make it easy to remove mats in the water or after a bath. If I miss a mat, then bathe, I find it to be so much harder to remove them.


Robin recommended Tropicana D-Mat to me awhile ago to use while conditioning in the bath. It is a very rich conditioner that comes in a spray bottle. I just use it just under the armpits, around the rear end, etc. in the places that tend to mat easily while I am conditioning them. After they are rinsed and dried, I find that it does make it easier to get those stubborn mats out - they seem to come apart more easily. Nothing is magical though!


----------



## jjndjgotahav (Jan 6, 2008)

I have another question about a particular brush. It is the Plush Puppy porcupine and natural bristle brush. 
It says on their website to only use this on a Hav's tail and face. I tried this brush on my dog today and it really helped get the loose hairs out. My dog loved it too. I don't think it pulled as much as the pin brush does when it goes through.
Has anyone used one of these before? It doesn't seem like it would do any harm to the coat, kind of the same concept as a pin brush but w/ actual porcupine instead of metal pins.
Maybe it actually would be doing damage and I didn't know it??? I didn't brush her all over with it but it really seemed to be doing something.
Any thoughts from anyone???
Thanks!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I recently bought the CC 27mm pin brush with 1" pins and I LOVE it. My last brush had 3/4" pins and I feel the 1" is easier to go through his coat. Havee is in a medium length now.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I bought the large greyhound CC buttercomb last month at a dog show and I LOVE IT. It goes through their coat so well. I don't ever see myself buying another comb.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you Paige and Kimberly for your reviews! I actually did buy the longtooth butter comb and love it so far! I know Teddy is still has his puppy coat, but I feel better knowing it will be a help as he matures.
Thanks again!


----------

